# Help, stuck in bootloop!



## arefx (Jun 16, 2011)

Im current stuck in a bootloop after installing a kernel, I'm not too sure how to fix it on a nexus7, aslo if my battery dies before its fixed will it still charge?


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Try holding both Volume Buttons + Power button.

EDIT: Shit lol never mind. Here: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1781250 But try the method above and see if you can get to the bootloader.


----------



## arefx (Jun 16, 2011)

I managed to get it into fastboot but what now...


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

arefx said:


> I managed to get it into fastboot but what now...


Do you have a back up or rom to flash?


----------



## arefx (Jun 16, 2011)

Think I figured this out, thanks


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

arefx said:


> yeah I believe so


While in bootloader, use the volume rockers to navigate to 'Reboot recovery.' It will take you to recovery and there you can reflash a rom or backup. Should be fixed from doing that.


----------

